# Helllooooo there ladies!



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just introducing myself - I'm Beth, 29 (almost 30), married and have a full time job which I love and hate in equal measures!!!

My DH and I have been ttc for 20 months now - all tests so far have come back fine, so have a diagnosis of 'unexplained infertility'.  Lovely!

Awaiting my HSG tomorrow morning - Hoping it's not as bad as some of the horror stories I have read, but also keeping in mind that this is all to hopefully achieve our dream of falling pregnant and i'm assuming labour pains will be a billion times worse, so keeping it in perspective?! 

Look forward to 'chatting' to you x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Spice83 - welcome to FF.  I'm finding it really useful reading different threads & talking to others on here.  Hope you find it just as friendly & helpful.  Sending  & baby dust to you


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Spice

Welcome to FF and good luck with the HSG this morning.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey hunny,

I'm a Beth too and 29. Welcome to FF, you'll find lots of help and information on here. It must be so frustrating not having a clear picture of what's wrong. But all the while you still have the hope of a natural BFP - that's ace.

Me and DH are one step closer today and I'm so excited to nearly get here - still got a while to go and lots of drugs, treatments and WAITING to go through. Argh the waiting sucks. 

Anyway, hopefully you'll get some answers soon Hun xx


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Fellow Beth, I have just read your blogs -
Wow, that is exciting news - your positivity is contagious - great stuff!
Am going to write an HSG post next as I found these useful when preparing
For this morning! X


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Post away, I found writing on here so cathartic. How did this morning go? Sorry I didn't look on the time you had posted - silly of me.

Sorry to be ignorant but what is a HSG?

I'm so glad you found my blog positive, most of the time I feel I can be really negative but don't want to be, so if I write something positive it helps me to realise what a great position I'm in - as we never thought this was possible - and feel more positive. But some times you do need a rant and a negative one at that. But you get it out of your system, re-read and see how much of a daft mare you've been, which helps you get a grip. Well that's what works for me anyway.

Hope today went well.

Beth xx


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

I totally agree Beth; sometimes just tapping away on the keyboard helps you to unwind and clear your head of all the fertility thoughts, good and bad!  HSG is the Xray of your fallopian tubes, to check fro any blockages.  It went well thank you - worked out afterwards that the appointment cost me about £20 a minute, but it was worth it to be told that there is nothing of concern so I am thankful for that.  I needed to get that done before starting IUI as if there had been a problem then IUI would be a no-go for next month. The advice from today was to just go away and have lots of fun with my husband as fertility is increased for 3 months post the HSG as essentially the assessment acts as a 'tube flusher'! Fingers crossed.  

I'm with you on the waiting now.... Have my pre-treatment scan next month so willing my next cycle to start now!!  I have never been very patient and this fertility stuff is not helping! Ha!

I'm looking forward to following your journey xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Spice and Beth, I too am 29 !! Almost 30 though. 
I have been ttc for 2 years, dh sperm is good and I have not yet had hsg but I am on 3 months of Clomid, I have had 1 month so far and am due on this weekend which I am dreading. Been having blood tests to check If I have ovulated. 
Good luck both of you x


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Ulgh its horrible knowing AF is round the corner. All my PMT are basically all the signs of early pregnancy - even nausea! I was even a week late last month and really really got my hopes up but came on literally as I was reaching for the draw with the pregnancy test. Glad that happened though because the BFN just depress the hell out of me. 

Well Perla I hope your HSG sheds some light on your situation.

Spice I hope the fun with the husband post 'tube flusher' is not just fun but gets you a natural BFP. That'd be amazing.

Xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Bemy, not due an hsg till after 3 months of Clomid, came on today so feeling pretty crap. round 2 of clomid tomorrow x


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

A natural bfp would indeed be amazing! 
Although right now I'm wondering how on earth babies are made as I'm meeting
so many people who are struggling to conceive. 

Perla, I'm surprised you are taking chlomid prior to checking tubes with hsg.. Do you have any idea when you will have that done just to check alls ok? Do you have any side effects from
the chlomid?

Beth - I know exactly what you mean - my af symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms (at least that's what Dr Google tells me!) - its so frustrating...gone are the days of purchasing expensive pg tests... Internet cheapies all the way now! Although with the cbfm its so much easier to see when you are due! Are you using this?? I love it - although its hasn't resulted in pregnsncy.. Yet!

Feeling positive today - how are you both? X


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just seem your post Perla.. Im sorry af got you.
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Spice, Thank you felt very sad yesterday when I came on. Well they gave me the option to try clomid for 3 months first or have hsg first but was reluctant to have hsg as I have had complications with a colposocopy and also lots of internals for cysts. Do think I am worrying now that something is wrong though.
How are you getting on ?


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know anything about fertility drugs yet as I have pre treatment scan for IUI next month and that will determine what drugs I will need (oral or injectable)...All I was told was that prior to IUI I would need results of HSG...as if there is a blockage, then egg can't meet sperm, regardless of how fertile you are....If that makes sense?  That was my understanding of it anyway, but I am certainly no expert and the Drs do know best.  

I know how disappointing it is to get your period each month, especially when you are trying so hard to conceive, so can empathise on that front.  The next 2 months will fly by though (just think, we are already in April!)  and you can have the HSG after month 3 of chlomid, if needed.  Try to stay positive.. We are onto month 20 now, i think - kinda lost count tbh....So, very close to where you are at...Will be following your journey and wishing you all the luck in the world, and then some.  Hope you are not feeling so upset tonight as you were last night x


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Bemy

Just read the update on your blog... Although our situation is very different to yours, I read your comments about going shopping and envying other people's bumps etc, and thought that it could be something that I had written.  It mirrors my feelings exactly, and reminds me of the value of sites like this as you see that you are not alone in this, and certainly not the crazy woman you feel you are turning into.  And yes, I have had the same conversation with my DH where I become all upset and emotional.  Guys respond differently, I have to remind myself of this A LOT!  MY DH is just as desperate as I am for our baby, but as he told me the other day "If I get as upset as you do and show how I really feel each month when we know it hasn't happened again, it's not going to help you or make you feel less upset'.  Point well made I think...but sometimes i just want tears from him too!!!!!  You know, 'proper' tears where you can hardly catch your breath, have hiccups and are all snotty....The real deal!  I have a wonderful step son who is 7, and I work with children so there really is no escape!  My step son is a really blessing for me, as I can see what an incredible dad my DH will be to our little one, and he wants a sibling so much too (no pressure there then!).  I'm sure your DH is very similar - men just want to fix things remember - and they can't 'fix' this, so I guess that makes them feel totally helpless.  And mums just want to love you better but end up saying the wrong thing....and suddenly you are arguing with both your DH and your mother!!!!!  As for friends; the thing that has helped me hugely is coming off ******** - I don't know if you are on it, but I was and was simply torturing myself looking at photos of babies, bumps and scans.  Oh, and stalking friends, and friend of friends, to see if couples that have married since us are announcing their pregnancy news yet....and of course, a lot of them are... Including a honeymoon baby (an ex boyfriend of mine!!) so that really did nearly finish me off!!!!  So I have deactivated my account, and that has made this situation that little bit easier.  I occasionally log on still but am strict with myself.  One last thing, as I am getting carried away with this post.... My best friend has just had a failed first round of IVF, she is exactly one year ahead of us on her fertility journey, and something we say to one another when a friend announces that they are pregnant, is that "it's not our baby she's having" - it's my mantra really.  Someone else having a baby doesn't impact your chance and also we don't always know what they have gone through to get that bump.  I guess it's the classic case of remembering what is good and positive.  Anyway, post over...Hope this helps in some small way. xx


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey spice. Sorry I've been quiet, I've been running round for my friends wedding which was yesterday and we've only just got back. I so think you and I are Doppler gangers! I have an 8 year old step son, I work with children and yes I gave up ******** for exactly the same reason. I was giggling reading your last message as it was just like reading my own thoughts.

I gave up ******** for lent and I'm just not going back on it. I do exactly what you do and all those bloody scan pictures just drive me mad. I've made a decision that if I am ever that blessed with having my own bump if I can spare anyone some pain by not posting my scan picture I will. You never know who is going through this so I will be keeping my scan picture joy to myself. 

I've calmed down a lot since Wednesday and feeling positive again, waiting is part of this and will give me more time to get used to what processes I will have to go through. So maybe its a good thing. I'm pleased the wedding is over too as I think 70% of the females there were pregnant - including the bride who announced they're expecting to their daughter during the speeches. Lovely but there was only so much baby talk you can take so with a few wines under my belt I went outside, bummed a ciggy (I don't even smoke) and felt like a rebble for drinking and smoking and I was possibly the only female doing it as I'm not up the duff. Ha ha, I did actually feel better after it and dancing till my feet hurt.

He he. How are you?

Love Beth xx


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Beth - Oh my.. Sounds like you did incredibly well surviving that wedding.  Fab for those lucky fertile couples but blinking awful for you and your DH.  Thank goodness for the distraction of your SS and also alcohol and nicotine.  I don't smoke, but have 2 weddings come up in May and June so may use exactly the same coping strategy if needed.  Good job you were warned about the announcement in the speech... and all those babies and bumps....ouch, i feel your pain.  

We are indeedy very similar!!!  

It's been a great weekend for me - much needed break from reality with a trip to Stratford with my best friend who is a year ahead of us with rubbish fertility stuff and about to have round 2 of IVF in the summer... It was such a beautiful day and we just laughed, talked stuff through and talked about future plans in a positive way.  And then a lovely sunday dinner and long walk today with my brother and SIL who don't want kids!  Perfect!!!  Sadly I have lots of work to do to prepare for work tomorrow so I have logged on to make a start with that...boooo.  Too many distractions on line though - I really struggle to focus on work these days which is a shame as I usually love my job and am very motivated and driven.  Head bursting with baby stuff though and concentration span is very low these days.  I cant even blame it on any drugs - yet.... Oh well, I have ovulated early this month so I can phone the clinic sooner than expected to book my pre treatment scan.. Not sure if this is where you are supposed to feel excited or scared?!!!  Will go with excited today as it's been a fab weekend and I'm feeling positive...ask me again in a day or so.....!!!

Hope you are enjoying the weekend and have some sunshine where you are xx


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm glad your feeling positive honey, a good chat with someone who knows what you're going through and being away from pregnant people in the lovely weather too must have been great. My weekend has been busy but nice with an impromptu BBQ in the sun, feeling exhausted though as I'm not sleeping too well and we had ss and my nephew with us.

I know what you mean about work. I can't focus, I'm tired all the time and even when I feel as if I have the energy I'm distracted by all things baby and treatment. I love my job and pride myself at doing it well but I know I'm not putting my all in and we're due ofsted any time after Easter. I'm just drained and when I've got things on my mind I never sleep which just makes it all worse.

But I'm still on a positive one, like you ask me in a few days and it may have changed. Ha ha. So what will happen after your scan will you begin down reg? Xxx


----------



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Beth - will write a proper reply tomo as just home from work! 
Hope you are doing ok today xx


----------

